# Multiple IP Port Forwarding issue



## captainbarred (May 2, 2005)

Hey guys, My cousin fell to the dark side(AKA - Apple computers).

Hes not a total loss though because a bulk of the games we play together are RPG so Warcraft 3 takes care of all of our needs. 

anyways, when I bring my laptop over to his house we occasionally play together but are having some problems.

He recently bought a wireless router - Linksys WRT54G v5

Now, when connected to battle.net you can join games easily enough, but cannot host unless you open up some ports on your router.

They show HERE how to setup your router to allow the ports needed to be able to host games.

The setup is simple and straight-forward. It is setup and working fine from his desktop. we have setup a game and had people join so we know the settings are right.

however, the laptop cannot see/join the game that was created on battle-net. I believe the solution in the past was to forward the same ports for the laptop as well(allowing it to host as well) but trying to do that now the router web interface comes up with an error saying we cannot forward the same ports twice.

I know this works on the older router.(I have static IPs and have the ports for this game forwarded three times so I can host regardless of whether I use my desktop, laptop(plugged in) or laptop (wireless-with an AP) it but wont take on the new wireless one. any ideas?

I disabled the firewire and still couldnt connect so its definatly the router that is stopping the laptop from connecting.

I was unsure if this was a networking or game problem so I put it here, move if neccesary.

any help would be GREATLY appreciated. thanks!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You can only forward ports to a single IP address for what hopefully is obvious reasons. :smile: How would the router know where to send the unsolicited incoming packets?


----------



## captainbarred (May 2, 2005)

good point. I emailed Linksys, Ill have to wait and see what they say. I spoke with a few co-workers and they said to setup a DMZ. So I look at the online manual for the router and you can only setup the DMZ for ONE IP ADDRESS!!:laugh: 

this is just getting harder and harder. I think the next option is to get a hub, assign it an IP, point the DMZ there, then plug the computers into the hub....

oi vey....

this is just hilarious!!:laugh:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Yep, one DMZ per public IP address.  The only way around this issue is multiple public IP addresses.


----------

